# article: Amazon is launching a new delivery program and hiring thousands of drivers, with a warning against 'peeing in bottles'



## jeanocelot (Sep 2, 2016)

https://www.businessinsider.com/amazon-hires-thousands-of-delivery-drivers-2018-11?r=US&IR=T


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

Old news. Article is from November of last year.


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

BRB, filling out the application.


----------



## Bob Reynolds (Dec 20, 2014)

Amazon is finding out that free shipping costs a lot of money.


----------



## Jack Marrero (Oct 24, 2015)

I couldn't make it driving for Amazon. I'm so used to the bottle now.


----------



## raisedoncereal (Jun 5, 2019)

Catheters are an efficient workaround


----------



## Bygosh (Oct 9, 2016)

This is from Nov 18.... it's mostly just seasonal. If the drivers are cheaper then DSPs (highly doubt it) then they would actually run their own fleet.


----------

